# Décider ce qu'on met sur icloud



## poploque (16 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

Je viens de passer de Lion à Sierra et je n'avais encore jamais utilisé l'icloud.  Quand j'ai fait mon upgrade, j'ai permis (je ne sais plus comment) à l'icloud de se relier automatiquement à mon bureau et à tous mes documents...
Comment changer cela, le peut-on ?
Je préfèrerais mettre moi même ce que je souhaite dans l'icloud comme c'est le cas sur le google drive par exemple...
Ou en tous cas, je préfèrerais pouvoir relier l'icloud à mes images et mes videos (dans le finder) car c'est ce que j'ai de plus important, plutôt qu'à mon bureau que je n'utilise que comme "transit".

Pouvez-vous m'éclairer ?
Merci.


----------



## Wizepat (16 Juin 2017)

Salut,

Effectivement, tu peux désactiver l'option de synchroniser ton bureau et tes documents avec iCloud (les 2 sont liés, soit tu synchronises les 2 soit aucun). Tu te rends dans préférence système -> iCloud -> tu cliques sur option à côté de iCloud Drive -> tu décoches l'option Dossier bureau et document -> cliques sur terminer. Et voilà, c'est tout bon...

Penses à copier tes fichiers dans un autre dossier pour éviter toute perte de données


----------



## poploque (16 Juin 2017)

Wizepat a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Effectivement, tu peux désactiver l'option de synchroniser ton bureau et tes documents avec iCloud (les 2 sont liés, soit tu synchronises les 2 soit aucun). Tu te rends dans préférence système -> iCloud -> tu cliques sur option à côté de iCloud Drive -> tu décoches l'option Dossier bureau et document -> cliques sur terminer. Et voilà, c'est tout bon...
> 
> Penses à copier tes fichiers dans un autre dossier pour éviter toute perte de données


Merci.   
- Et comment faire alors pour aller copier soi même des fichiers dans l'icloud ?
- Est-ce possible de lier les "images" et "videos" qui sont dans le finder avec l'icloud?


----------



## Wizepat (16 Juin 2017)

Tu peux accéder à ton dossier iCloud depuis Finder. Si il n'apparaît pas : préférence Finder -> barre latérale -> coche iCloud Drive. 

Tu as désormais accès à ton dossier iCloud Drive. 
En parallèle tu peux demander au mac de conserver une copie de tes données en local dans préférence système -> icloud -> iCloud Drive -> et tu décoches optimiser le stockage du mac. 

Tu n'as plus qu'à deplacer tes photos dans le iCloud Drive. Attention de base tu es limité à 5Go.


----------

